# Datenbank für Java Anwendung wie SQLite ohne Installation



## pyr0t0n (9. Apr 2008)

Aloah,


also immoment Speicher ich meine Daten immer in Textdateien durch TABs oder KOMMATA getrennt. Ich schreibe nun aber eine Software zur verwaltung von Reisegruppen.

Nun will ich eine möglichkeit der Datenspeicherung haben wie SQLite. SQLite hat ja als Datenbank nur eine Datei mit der man über die normalen SQL Statements zugreifen kann.

Allerdings suche ich eine Datenbank mit der ich arbeiten kann wo ich auf dem Zielrechner wo die Anwendung im endeffekt läuft, NICHTS zusätzlich installieren muss, sondern Theoretisch nur die JAR Datei abgeben muss und das ganze dann läuft.

Bin hier dann auf dieses HSQL gestoßen welches man aber, so wie ich es rausgelesen habe, auch wieder installieren muss.

Gibts denn da eine Datenbank die ich verwenden könnte oder meine Chancen da Aussichtslos ?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marcel / pyr0t0n


EDIT: Die Datenbank muss nicht netzwerkfähig sein oder sonst was die Läuft nur auf diesem einen Rechner.


----------



## ice-breaker (9. Apr 2008)

HSQLDB wird nicht installiert sondern einfach nur als Jar-Package eingebunden und fertig, ist genau das, was du suchst


----------



## pyr0t0n (9. Apr 2008)

Achso... ok und gibts da auch gescheite Tutorials zu ? bzw kennst du eines ? ^^

schon erledigt hab was gefunden... danke nochmal


----------



## Guest (11. Apr 2008)

Hallo!

Also ist es schon so, dass man SQLite installieren müsste? Wir wollen eben auch ein standalone-Programm in Java schreiben und da brauchen wir auch eine kleine Datenbank. Aber was ich da so herausgelesen habe, ist ja eigentlich HSQL die bessere Variante da diese ohnehin schon in Java implementiert ist und SQLite in C?

Was haltet ihr von SQLite mit JDBC-Driver? Hat vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Dingen und könnte mir eine Datenbank (HSQL oder SQLite) empfehlen?

liebe grüße, 
alex


----------



## HoaX (11. Apr 2008)

sqlite ist müll, egal ob mit direkt mit c oder java via jni. du haben intern nichtmal feste typen, du kannst locker einen string in eine int-spalte schreiben ....

nimm was java natives, dann weißt du auch dass es auch auf anderen platformen läuft ohne dass du schauen musst ob es sqlite für diese gibt.
ob du jetzt hsqldb, h2, derby, javadb, ... nimmst hängt von deinen anforderungen ab.


----------

